# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Misteri i numrit personal në kartat e identitetit

## Erval

Ka mbi 10 ditë, nga data 10 Mars 2010, që investigimi i bërë në emisionin "Faktor Plus" hodhi një hije dyshimi mbi një nga elementët kryesorë të sigurisë në kartat e reja të identitetit, mbi numrin personal të identitetit (NID). Në këtë emision u demostrua se si numri i identitetit të njërit prej të ftuarve ishte gjeneruar gabim ose në rastin më të mirë jo në përputhje me algoritmin që është vendosur në Vendimet e Këshillit të Ministrave (VKM) për gjenerimin e numrit personal të identitetit. Pas emisionit televiziv kontrollova se edhe NID im është gjeneruar gabim. Por mendova se të nesërmen do të kishte një deklaratë publike urgjente nga Ministria e Brendshme që do ta sqaronte dhe garantonte opinionin e gjerë për sigurinë e kartave dhe elementët e sigurisë që janë përdorur duke përfshirë edhe numrin e identitetit. Një deklaratë e tillë nuk u bë as nga Ministria e as nga qeveria dhe tashmë ka kaluar mbi një javë. Pra ka një javë që për publikun e gjerë përfshi edhe mua ngelet mister pse shumë NID nuk janë në rregull sipas vendimit të VKM-së. Për më tepër as shtypi shqiptar, ndoshta për mos të reklamuar një investigim të shtypit konkurent,  nuk ka shkruar asnjë artikull në lidhje me këtë temë. Ndaj unë vendosa ti drejtohem një forumi të tillë për të shprehur shqetësimin tim.

Gjatë emisionit (pasqyruar edhe te artikulli i gazetës Tema) u shpjegua algoritmi që është vendosur nga Këshilli i Ministrave për gjenerimin e NID-së. Ky algoritëm merr si të dhëna datëlindjen, gjininë e personit dhe një numër vijues sipas rradhës së regjistrimit në regjistrin bazë civil dhe si rezultat nxjerr NID-në me 10 elementë, një shkronjë tetë numra dhe një shkronjë tjetër në fund. Nga këto 10 elementë, nëntë elementët e parë përcaktohen direkt nga të dhënat e sipërpërmendura (ditëlindje, gjini, numër vijues) ndërsa elementi i dhjetë është element sigurie dhe gjenerohet në bazë të një algoritmi duke marrë si të dhëna nëntë elementët e parë. Pikërisht elementi i dhjetë i sigurisë u demostrua në emision se ishte gjeneruar gabim për të ftuarin në emision. Edhe në NID-në time elementi i dhjetë i sigurisë është gjeneruar gabim. Dhe jam i sigurtë se shumë nga lexuesit do mund ta konstatojnë këtë edhe në numrin e tyre të NID-së. Ndaj në këtë forum ju ftoj të llogarisni vetë nëse numri juaj është gjeneruar në rregull në bazë të vendimit VKM dhe ta ndani eksperiencën tuaj me të gjithë lexuesit e tjerë. Uroj ndërkohë që qeveria sado e vonuar të reagojë me shpjegimet e duhura.

Për të përllogaritur numrin tuaj të NID-së mund ti referoheni artikullit te Gazeta Tema ose ligjeve dhe vendimeve të Këshillit të Ministrave që janë të publikuara te www.ligjet.org (Kërkoni për "Për numrin e identitetit të shtetasve".) Tek ligjet.org do vini re se algoritmi është vendosur nga VKM që daton në vitin 2003. Në vendimet vijuese të vitit 2007, algoritmi nuk ndryshohet por ngelet në fuqi.

Si përfundim dua të them se jam shumë krenar për realizimin e një projekti kaq të rëndësishëm për shqiptarët dhe Shqipërinë. Por nga ana tjetër më cudit jashtë mase dhe më frikëson fakti se nuk ka pasur asnjë reagim nga Ministria e Brendshme. Mos vallë me të vërtetë numrat e NID-së janë llogaritur gabim? Apo mos vallë është përdorur një algoritëm tjetër me dije apo pa vetëdije? Gjithsesi është detyra e Ministrisë ta sqarojë këtë. Deri atëherë kjo do të ngelet një mister për të gjithë ne.

----------

